# High Intensity Sox



## soxmuscle (Apr 8, 2007)

With the return of the baseball season comes the return of the nationally recognized, world famous: soxmuscle.

During my near one year hiatus my life has changed dramatically.  I write this from good ole Briscoe Shoemaker, my dorm room on the campus of Indiana University where I am enrolled as a Sports Journalism major.

As far as my training goes, I've been as consistent as ever, but my routines haven't been very well thought out.  For example.. I began the year performing a push-pull-legs routine with a fourth day dedicated to my favorite exercise, the deadlift.  One push day I'd do dumbells, one day I'd do barbells, one I'd do this exercise and then the next do that exercise.  I was loving it, I had so much variety I think it was a shock to my body considering what it had been used to for so long.  Nonetheless, I never had any order or any set things that I did.  One day I wouldn't have time to go to the main gym, so I'd go to the smaller one and improvise/do random exercises, etc.  Again, this isn't a bad thing, it didn't hinder my gains at all, but I think its about time I actually get some order in my life in terms of the gym.

I'm very nervous about switching to only three days per week, I always have been.  However, I will be performing cardio, I have intramural softball, and will be doing all sorts of various stretching and cardiovascular exercise that I think I'll end up looking my best.

I've decided on a High Intensity routine, similar to the one I had done before I left this hell hole.  Slightly Tweaked.

I've grown to about *5 feet, 7 inches *and hover around *150 pounds* in weight.  For the most part still taking the same supplements with creatine whenever I can remember, and if I need a little energy I pop a VPX Red Line or two and am on my wayward son.

I'm going to bed as soon as I finish up this homework assignment, workout will be tomorrow before my classes start.  Alarm set for 6:30, ugh.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 8, 2007)

Outline for 04.09.07 Workout:

Deadlifts: 
350 (2 minute rest)
315 (30 second rest)
315 1 rep, lower as slow as possibly can

*2 minutes

*CG Chin-ups:
100 (2 minute rest, negative only)
75 (30 second rest, negative only)
25 regular chin-ups, both positive and negative

*2 minutes

*Shrugs:
315 (2 minutes rest)
225 (30 second rest)
225 (super set w. 135 w/o straps)

*2 minutes

*T-Bar Row:
100 (2 minutes rest)
90 (30 second rest)
90 

EZ Bar Curls:
75 (2 minutes rest)
75 (30 second rest)
75 negative only rep

Cable Pullovers:
50


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 9, 2007)

Workout this morning was very good.  I was quite indecisive about starting up something new this morning with summer on the horizon, so I just adopted what I thought DD, Arch and some of the High Intensity Training advocates were doing.

I'm going to work out four times this week, so I decided to drop the Cable Pullovers and EZ Bar Curls so that I can hit my chest tomorrow and my shoulders/arms on Friday morning.

As for the workout...

My deadlifts were not as good as usual, mainly because I jumped right into 350 pounds.  Last week when I went from 225 up to 375, I was able to get 375 no problem, I think because I didn't warm up as my body is used to, I wasn't able to deadlift as much as I thought I could.  Nonetheless, the sets were brutally intense and while next week I know to warm-up more thoroughly, I'm not going to say this weeks deadlifts were a failure.

The negative chin-ups were brutal as well.  I got 4 of 100 which I thought was plenty impressive, although next week I think I'll be switching to normal sets instead of just negative only sets.

A guy was waiting for the squat machine so not only was I motivated to get done with them quickly for the sake of intensity, but I had incentive because the guy wanted to use the squat rack.  Probably my best exercise of the day.

T-Bar Row's were done to perfection as well.  2 up, 4 down and hit tmy back real hard.

Good all around workout.  I'll be back in the gym tomorrow morning for my chest day which I'll post tonight.  For the record, I'll be creating a routine for the summer in which my friend and I have agreed to be "workout partners".


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

Brother Sox!!!
Welcome back my Friend, excellent w/o imo!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother Sox!!!
> Welcome back my Friend, excellent w/o imo!!!



It's good to be back.  I really had a good year workout wise.  I've put up 225 on the bench for a single and I'm pretty much like 147-148 (although I say 150).  I just feel like I need to keep some order, get some input, some motivation, etc. and this is the perfect place to do it.

Thanks for the first response!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 9, 2007)

My plan for tomorrow:

Dumbell Press:
75 (2 minutes)
75 (30 seconds)
50 

*2 minutes

*Smith Incline Press:
175 (2 minutes)
155 (30 seconds)
135

*2 minutes

*Cable Chest Fly:
50 (30 seconds)
50 (30 seconds)

*2 minutes*

Push-ups

I might go a little lighter on the dumbell press, I haven't done them in so long that I'm not sure what I'm going to be able to get.  I'm choosing to do the Smith Machine because when you choose to workout that early, you can either get lucky and see someone worthwhile or you're left to ask the 90 pound nutrition major and I drop it on my neck.  I also want to do push-ups at the end because I haven't done them in so long.  Thoughts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 10, 2007)

Just finished up my workout.

Another good one.  I tried 75 to start, but I didn't do what I thought was a legit set.  So I dropped it down to 65 and rolled from there.

Was dead at 7 but got 10 on my first set of 65, and then got 6 the second time through.  Once I dropped the weight to 50, I got 9 good reps and couldn't get the 10th which I was going for.

Inclines were good, but with the intensity, 175 was a bit too high.  Only was able to do a few reps but the rest of the incline sets were good.

I tried out those cable flies I was talking about in the training thread and all was well.

Good workout.  I'm off -minus some cardio, stretching and abs that I'll be doing tomorrow afternoon- until thursday.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2007)

Long time no see................

Welcome back


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome back, SM!


----------



## DontStop (Apr 10, 2007)

I keep accidently reading this as high intensity sex


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2007)

Solid w/o BRother Sox!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Solid w/o BRother Sox!!!





DontStop said:


> I keep accidently reading this as high intensity sex





Pylon said:


> Welcome back, SM!





Jodi said:


> Long time no see................
> 
> Welcome back


 
Jodi - Thanks!  I never had any order in my working out since I've gotten to school, so I never got around to creating a journal.  I'm back though and hopefully better than ever.

Pylon - Thanks man, I'm going to stumble upon your journal ASAP (after this Red Sox game ha) to see how your training has come along since I've left.

Don't Stop - I can't imagine my partner would be too happy if I had the same intensity I have in the gym, in the bedroom.

Arch - Thanks.  Like I said to Pylon, I'm going to be checking up on your journal frequently.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2007)

Tomorrow's Leg Workout:

Deep Bottom Pause Squats:
205 (2 minutes)
205 (30 seconds)
185 

*2 minutes

*SLDL:
225 (2 minutes)
225 (30 seconds)
225

*Jog Across Town

*Leg Extensions:
90 (2 minutes)
90 (30 seconds)
90

*2 minutes

*Leg Curls:
50 (2 minutes)
50 (30 seconds)
50

Leg Press Calf Raises:
315 (30 seconds)
315 (30 seconds)
225

Leg Press:
225

In my dorm we have a little gym with a squat rack, a bench press, some dumbells, and some treadmills.  It's perfect for a few things but horrible for others.  For isntance, recently I've been doing my squats and SLDL's in the small gym and then jog over to the big rec center to finish my workout.  I'll be doing the same thing tomorrow.

I'm excited for it, probably going to get in bed early tonight.  Will report back after my workout tomorrow afternoon early.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother Sox!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 12, 2007)

A little premature but most of what I planned I got.

Those deep bottom squats are brutal.  205 may have been too much weight for me but I was huffing and puffing after the second rep.  I managed to get 10 on the first set, which I was proud of.  I was pretty much dead at 8, but for some reason double digits kept me motivated.  The second set was equally as brutal but I managed 8, of course the last few reps weren't great, but I always seem to force myself to a nice a number (5,8,10,12,15,20).  Third set I was just dead on...

I then went to my already set-up SLDL bar.  I did very well over here on the first set, but I was dead after that.  I tried stretching on my fifth rep on the second set by having the weight touch the ground, but I couldn't get out of that position and failed after 5.  The next set I could barely muster 3.

After taking a bit of a breather because I felt like I was going to vomit, I did my jog over to the Rec Center.  Once there, I completed my extensions, curls, and calves in no more than 10 minutes.

A real productive day.  Not flawless, but I'm happy with it considering High Intensity leg days are more brutal than Grady Little leaving Pedro Martinez in to pitch in game seven of the 2003 ALCS.  Just last week my squat and sldl portion of my leg routine took me 45 minutes.  Today my entire workout took about a half hour (mainly because I walked/jogged across town to the other gym).

Good stuff.  I have my shoulders and arms workout tomorrow and then I'm off on saturday.

Next week, with the Little 500, I'm going to be working out Sunday, Monday for sure and then decide on the other two days either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 12, 2007)

Tomorrows Arms/Delts Workout:

Seated Military Press:
105 (2 minutes)
105 (as soon as I remove 10 pounds)
95

*2 minutes* 

Barbell Curls:
75 (2 minutes)
75 (30 seconds)
75

*2 minutes*

Negative Weighted Dips:
75 (2 minutes)
75 (30 seconds)
50 (both positive & negative)

*2 minutes

****

Circuit w/o rest in between sets:

Dumbell Lateral Raise:
15

Dumbell Preacher Curls:
30

Cable Tricep Extensions:
100

_repeat one more time_

Its late and I've got class, a test no less, in 6 hours, but I think I'll be fine because I'll do what I need to do in the gym and then come home and sleep.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 15, 2007)

I had a good workout on Friday, but I didn't feel as if I had enough volume.  For instance, I was completely sore after my back, chest, and leg days and then on Saturday I wasn't sore at all from this workout.

All and all a good workout, but I probably could have used some more volume.

I'm going to be working out tonight and tomorrow and then taking Tuesday off instead of working out Monday and Tuesday and taking off Wednesday.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 15, 2007)

Tonight's Workout:

CG Negative Chin-Ups:
75 (2 minutes)
75 (2 minutes)
50 (2 minutes)
25 (both negative & positive to failure)

T-Bar Row:
115 (2 minutes)
105 (2 minutes)
95 (2 minutes)
75 

Lat Pulldown:
165 (2 minutes)
150 (2 minutes)
135 (2 minutes)
105 

Single Arm Nautilus Row:
200 (2 minutes)
180 (2 minutes)
180 (2 minutes)
90

Cable Row:
120 (no rest)
105 (no rest)
90


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 24, 2007)

Just an FYI.

I'm not gone.  I'm not down.  I'm not out.

I survived the Little 500, I've got dead week this week, and tests all next week.  It's a strenuous time to be a college student, so I'll resume posting my workouts when I get home two weeks from yesterday.

Thanks for el cooperation.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2007)

Two weeks has passed.  I got back last night.  I've been searching for a club to workout at because I really don't want to workout at the one I've been going to for years now, mainly because it's too "old" for me.

This other club I'm thinking of joining is excellent, except its extremely expensive.  

I'll figure out where I'm working out this summer tomorrow, for now I want to lay out the details of what it is I will be doing.

I'm going to be working out Sunday-Monday-Wednesday-Thursday, performing a four day split of Chest, Back/Traps, Legs, Shoulders/Arms.

I purchased Maximum Pump to go along with the CEE I'll start taking again aswell.

First workout of the summer begins tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2007)

Before I post this pics, I must warn that these were taken during Little 500 week, where I took the entire week off (for the most part).  Both are from Saturday (race day), where we woke up from an all night binge and no more than three hours of sleep on friday night at 9 to start drinking again.  Needless to say, I took my first sip and was back in the game... Ugh, why am I posting these before pics...


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

Big Pimpin, looks like your drinking busch?  Brave Man


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2007)

Busch Light is the drink of choice for youngins' - along with keystone, natty light and other cheap beers.

I should also admit that I rarely take my shirt off, it was an absolutely beautiful day and I was hammered.  I'm not a "bro." Ha.  Carry on.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2007)

Why don't you post your reps?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Why don't you post your reps?



Those were merely workouts that I had created and posted before actually performing it.  I decided to just summarize instead of bringing pen to paper and writing each rep count down.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

*Sunday, May 6th 2007
*_Chest_

I had a good workout yesterday and paid the ridiculous amount to join the best club around here.  It's also nice to relax in the steam and sauna and shower before leaving.  I felt a whole lot better yesterday than I normally do after I'm done working out.

I noticed that the weights were a lot heavier than what I was used to.  I did 4 of 175 when a week earlier I was doing 8 easily of the same weight.  I think its a combination of heavier weights and the fact that I've had the flu for the last week.

Nothing else to report, no PR's as you can probably imagine.  Still, the club is fabulous and I'm looking for a great summer.  

Back workout in a couple hours...


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

Sounds like a nice place to spend a few hours a day!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Sounds like a nice place to spend a few hours a day!



Well, for the first week or two of my summer yes, after that I become a real man working a desk job 9-5.. ugh.. I dread leaving college three years from now.. might have to take a victory lap and go for an extra year just to stay sane..


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

A lot of people go to college for seven years.






























They're called doctors.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2007)

I watch Scrubs, those hours are ridiculous.  When would I find time to workout?  No thanks to being a doctor.  

I'm heading to the gym now...


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Those were merely workouts that I had created and posted before actually performing it.  I decided to just summarize instead of bringing pen to paper and writing each rep count down.



ahhh ok.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2007)

My back workout on monday was exceptional.  I'm still trying to get a feel for the new equipment, but I was doing some PR weight in terms of the plate loaded lat pulldown and t-bar row.

I hit 125 on the t-bar row for four reps (two 45 plates, 35 plate) which was pretty darn good for me.

I moved shrugs to my back day, hit my traps real hard.  Managed to get 365 with straps for some solid reps, something I in prior hadn't even tried.

Also hit my abs real hard which is something I'm going to be doing regularly.  I've always had the lean abs just from weighted pull-ups, but without the belt you can strap weight on to, i'm going to have to hit my abs hard on a regular basis without them.

Finally, I went to the Cubs game last night on my off day.  Had a real fun time.  I've got my leg workout coming up in an hour or two.. ETA: 5:00 PM central standard time.

Later fellas.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2007)

Leg workout last week was incredible.  I had met up with some friends who I hadn't seen in a while, being back home from school and all, so it took a little longer than expected, but the breaks inbetween chit-chatting allowed me to squat some massive weight.

I hit 315 for 2 reps, the same weight that injured me about six months ago, which I was ecstatic about.

I also performed heavy SLDL's and Hack Squats before performing the leg extensions and leg curls. 

All and all a very successful workout.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2007)

Shoulders & arms workout on thursday was equally as good as my leg day.  I was in a little rush to get in and out but it made it an extremely intense day.

Using the NaNO or whatever the hell it was for my first "arm day," I literally felt my arms wanting to tear through the skin.  The pump was pretty good, for a nitrotech product.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2007)

I hit my chest today with a friend of mine and the workout was fantastic.  With all the sleep and relaxation I'm getting, my workouts are regularly extremely intense and all around excellence.

I hit some pretty impressive weights which last week I hadn't been able to perform.  Pretty nice, considering it was my first day on the Maximum Pump and I was already hitting the weights hard.

We tried Adam Archuleta lifts and I now have a favorite non-patriot other than Julius Peppers.  Some of the exercises we were doing were just completely unconventional and I was loving performing them

I've got a back wkrout tomorrow, later fellas.


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2007)

Which Arch lifts did you do?  I've seen some of his workouts when the Rams drafted him a few years back.  The guy is insane.

Why no numbers with your w/outs?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 14, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Which Arch lifts did you do?  I've seen some of his workouts when the Rams drafted him a few years back.  The guy is insane.
> 
> Why no numbers with your w/outs?



Yea, I am obsessed with him now that I've gotten to see and read some of his stuff.  Real impressive.

I performed the bench press where your partner/spotter puts all his weight into the bar and I try and push it off using every last bit of energy to keep that bar off of my chest/neck.  After 10-15 seconds he'd let go and I'd fire through the first rep before performing 3-5 additional reps.  They were fun.

I've been putting the best sets of my days in the workout summaries and for the most part, I have every part of my day in my head, but I've left some of it out from posting it because my rest intervals are so short and I'm trying to keep the intensity so high that some of the sets following the first one aren't as good as I'd normally be able to do.

I'm going to be having more and more numbers as time goes on.  Today I have my back workout.  Numbers, post later..


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I performed the bench press where your partner/spotter puts all his weight into the bar and I try and push it off using every last bit of energy to keep that bar off of my chest/neck.  After 10-15 seconds he'd let go and I'd fire through the first rep before performing 3-5 additional reps.  They were fun.



  That sounds nuts.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 14, 2007)

Incredible back workout today, still noticing that damn weight change.

I deadlifted 385 for 1 but wasn't able to do anymore, which is strange because at school no more than a week ago, I PR'ed with 405 for one.  What a surprise.

I then went over to the t-bar and my best set was 8 of 115, again noticing the differences in weights.

I'll be performing a shoulder/trap workout tomorrow morning/afternoon.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 14, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That sounds nuts.



I was pretty skeptical at first to put all my body weight into it on the first set but my friend had no regrets of doing it, so I certainly didn't hold back on the second set.

They were rather exhausting.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 16, 2007)

I hit my shoulders and traps yesterday.  It went very well and I'm enjoying having a partner accessible to me.  It's been very nice.

I did try 135 on the seated military press and managed to sneak in one rep.  I think I'm definitely getting stronger in the shoulders which is a plus.

What else.. I did alot of secondary/isolation movements, which is something I haven't done in a while.  Alot of lateral raises and movements with dumbbells I hadn't previously tried.

I'm feeling it today, but that won't hold me back from the leg day I have coming up here at the top of the hour.

Later fellas.  Will report back.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

Workouts seem to be coming along nicely, bro. Keep it up!


----------

